# ive got heat and my shop back



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

after a period of almost a month…ive got my shop back, and its heated…new stove pipe…and on the day this all happened…my cookies from rockler came..so now im up with the Jones…how about it…i liked them cookies so much…they go great with cold milk…im a happy grizz now…man i get cranky when i dont have my shop…ask my wife…but i have still been the sweet loving grizz that i try to be… here is me with my glory







and it just gets better!(more heat)! and one last time!(welcome..come on in)!







and


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

Ya-Hoo!
I know exactly how you feel!


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Good for you grizz but now don't you heat too much and burn the place down….lol lol …very glad for you.


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

good for you Griz, it feels good don't it. how are the cookies with sauerkraut?


----------



## beefonrocks (May 11, 2009)

Live in Texas now, so cold weather is not as big an issue. I remember my days growing up in Indiana enjoying a warm fire in a cold winter. Looks like a very fine place to hang out! Have a beer for me!


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Sweet

I just love the dry heat, the smell, the comfort of a woodstove


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

thanks for the welcome posts, dont drink beer…but will have a coke…..and roman…i feel the same way…...


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

Glad to hear it but you got a few holes and not much insulation in those walls.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Ya know Grizz, if ya wore some longjohns under them skirts ya wouldn't need so much heat in there.


----------



## bluchz (Mar 1, 2009)

Don't eat too many of those cookies in one sitting! lol I can't wait till i get heat in my shop. congratulations!!!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

bob, i thought that the stuff around my belly was insulation enough…what holes…..lol…since you mentioned the other day that things were slow for you…get your pink little 2 2 down here and help me fix things up…i didnt sleep last night..im whipped…going to bed…...ill dream of sweet little gals climbing ladders…lol…...


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

well dan…if you wanna come on over and help me get into the long johns…it sure would make me smile…..


----------



## hooky (Apr 25, 2009)

heated shops sounds terrible

today my shop will be 110 in the shade

i want air-conditioning how about sending me some of that ice and snow you all have LOL

Hooky


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Well Grizz, it looks like you're back in business. Good on ya!!!


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

Great News, Grizz!! Yummm… What could be finer than warm Cookies?!


----------



## RvK (Nov 22, 2009)

huzzah!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Grizzman: I'm glad that them little fingers and toes are all able to be moved again instead of being schrunched up in a ball.

And you used the shop to make breakfast. If I had known that I'd ve come on down.

The floor is a strange place to store your burning logs. Why did ya need the pipe if that was how you used it. A camp fire in the middle of the room.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Are those cookies fattening???? You'll never fit into your red dress!!!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

A warm fuzzy feeling to you…in your warm fuzzy shop… with cookies and milk… don't get much better than that..


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Maybe the only thing cooler than a new tool …. is to get to use your old ones again, after a forced absence.

Welcome back, Buddy!!


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Grizz, we're buds and all, and I'm really happy you're back in the heat but,,,,you're a sick man dude. You need some serious help. I'm gonna set you up an appointment with Dr Phil and Oprah.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Woo hoo!!! I can almost feel the heat from your stove up here in my shop. You have all weekend to make some sawdust. Make the most of it. I am sure you wife will be glad to get you out of the house.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hey Grizz;

Aren't you supposed to eat the cookie after the meal?

Lee


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

Warm and toasty, do those cookies come in flavors?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

mmmmm Grizz - Toasty warm now? If you insulate between the studs with left over Kraut it might keep the heat in, but guess that will make you feel hungry all day. Watch out eating those cookies, I've been told they don't slide down your throat very easily, but just hang there.


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

Great Grizz! The fire looks warm and toasty, and the cookie looks….......crunchy.


----------



## woodchic (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi Grizzy….................I am glad you are nice and warm in your shop, once again. Got anymore of those cookies left????

AKA…...............Woodchic


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

Good for you Grizz,
I heat my shop the same way. We have really needed the heat lately. Go easy on those cookies, you might break a tooth.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Congrats!

I love my heated shop!


----------



## drfixit (Oct 16, 2009)

I know how ya feel.. My heater died last week, Lucky Lowes still had one in stock, but its finally been nice today so I havent even need the heat! I'm much better to be around when I have my "sawdust therapy".


----------



## LeeinEdmonton (Aug 5, 2008)

Good going Grizz….nothing worse than a shop too cold to work in. A year ago my shop heater crapped out so no playing in the shop until late April …early May & then not much because of spring yard work. However, about mid-year had a 45,000 btu gas fired radiant tube heater installed & now if I wanted to, I could work in the shop in my jammies & be toasty warm.

Lee


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

congrats!! 
life is good, huh??


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

congrat´s with the stove but if you isolate you won´t have to burn all the wood 
and there will bee some off it left to make projects of

Dennis


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

i cant say just how much the generosity of my benefactor has meant to me..acts of kindness on this level is a wonderful thing..and will never be forgotten ..i hope i can give to others as i live my life..for i think thats its through acts of kindness , like this ….may the person who did this for me, have gods blessings and they can know my heart has been touched by an angle….i think that we can do for others just as if an angle from god had done it themslves..were here to lift and help each other…thank you again to my friend who helped me with this stove problem, the shop is my sanity fix and its where i recieve happiness..thanks so much..grizzman


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

Glad yer in a happy place, Grizz, now build something already!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Bud 
I guess I missed this . I guess my computer was down back then. I don't know why you need heat at all the gals already say your hot stuff (and maybe some of the guys ) ) I always show up when all the cookies are gone. Glad to see you up and about and that *Huston we have heat* Time for some more of your great projects. Be well my friend.


----------



## okwoodshop (Sep 15, 2009)

Grizzman, we love our wood stoves. Just don't show scrappy what we start the fire with or he will cry. glad your back in the sanitarium.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Bob you madman, how did you get so blessed? The Good Lord must be watching out for you big time!!! Good for you! Couldn't have happened to a nicer guy.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

when this came out ,
it wouldn't load for me ,
so this is the first time i got to see your stove running .
looks like you are good to go for awhile !

to your benefactor ,
i say thank you too !
it is these acts of kindness ,
that give us all the strength 
to continue !

and yes grizz , you someone special .

like they say ,

from a little pile of bear @&*# ,
do mighty grizzlys grow !


----------



## noknot (Dec 23, 2008)

By now grizz is out of wood to burn but congrats


----------

